# Might trade brute and truck for this



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

It's a 2000 7.3 with 8" fabtech lift Truck is fast... Turbo upgrade, t3 chip, airaid cold air box..... Needs a big exhaust what you guys think?


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Its sweet. What kind of truck you offering to trade?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

1998 dodge ram 1500 4x4, he wants a smaller truck, I should be seeing it this week to see what happens.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sweet just take into consideration all the $coin you have in the brute and the actual value of that F-250.......its just that those 7.3 are hard to come by in good condition like that.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah i know. thats what i been thinking, the truck only has 105,xxx miles thats what makes me say yes. but it all depends when i see it in person


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

7.3 is by far one of the best desiels to come out. With only 105,000, heck that's just break in, but it comes down how bad you want it and if it's worth it to u


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its a nice rig speedman. I used to have a 2000 f250 4x4 with the 7.3, had about 265k on it when I got rid of it. Never had any probs outta that at all, mine had a TS Performance 6 position chip (140hp), Airaid cold air intake, MBRP 4" straight exhaust, and modded the stock Garrett turbo. Wasn't lifted, but avg about 17mpg, and would outrun most of the vehicles on the road. I would jump on it. I know you got some coin tied up in the brute, but I'm thinking the other way around.....whats the resale on a 98 dodge 1500? A 7.3 like that would easily go for $15k here.
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Its a nice rig speedman. I used to have a 2000 f250 4x4 with the 7.3, had about 265k on it when I got rid of it. Never had any probs outta that at all, mine had a TS Performance 6 position chip (140hp), Airaid cold air intake, MBRP 4" straight exhaust, and modded the stock Garrett turbo. Wasn't lifted, but avg about 17mpg, and would outrun most of the vehicles on the road. I would jump on it. I know you got some coin tied up in the brute, but I'm thinking the other way around.....whats the resale on a 98 dodge 1500? A 7.3 like that would easily go for $15k here.
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"




filthy i feel like me and you have the same brain i swear haha. same thing i was thinking about the re sell. i been trying to sell the ram but no luck, and if i get this i might get a renegade 1000 lol. i really want it! im sad the brute will go cause of the money but it needs to go for a new project.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice. I'd roll in it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

speedman said:


> filthy i feel like me and you have the same brain i swear haha. same thing i was thinking about the re sell. i been trying to sell the ram but no luck, and if i get this i might get a renegade 1000 lol. i really want it! im sad the brute will go cause of the money but it needs to go for a new project.


I wouldn't hesitate a minute to trade my brute off for a new toy....especially a nice truck. Its selling my brute that I just can't convince myself to do.....its just knowing that I'm gonna loose alot of $$$ if I sell it, not to mention all the hours spent working on it. If I traded it then itd just be something new and exciting to tinker with. (and believe me, I REALLY need to get rid of my brute, it just sits  )

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

tell me about it if i sell i pretty much only get my money bike for the bike only, none of the mods. and trading it hurts cause then im out of a bike for a little lol, but i really like the truck. guy hasn't text or called me back yet and i have a guy that wants to come look at it might buy it.


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

I had a 99 f250 on 37's with an 8" lift. That truck looks bad *** but doesn't look Ike 8. Might want to check with him, I'm 6 foot and my head was even with the bed rail.

Either way that truck looks sweet and the 7.3 is the best motor that ford has ever used.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Tkn19s said:


> I had a 99 f250 on 37's with an 8" lift. That truck looks bad *** but doesn't look Ike 8. Might want to check with him, I'm 6 foot and my head was even with the bed rail.
> 
> Either way that truck looks sweet and the 7.3 is the best motor that ford has ever used.


 


is there a way to tell on the lift if its a 8" or not? other than his word. i really want the truck but guy hasnt responded to my text or calls pass two days.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

If he has not replied that's prolly a no go just saying from past experiences....is a nice truck though and yeah it def does not look like 8 under it 

the wetter the better


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Agreed I don't think its a 8" my buddies 8" sits way over 38" Baja Claws


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i will be going to see it tomorrow, 8" or 6" i think its still a good deal. i havent seen one for less then 12k down here. its a fabtech lift if that makes any difference.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Idk if you can see it clear but this is a pic I got out of the video he sent me its next to a stock truck with 38's He said.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I wouldn't hesitate a minute to trade my brute off for a new toy....especially a nice truck. Its selling my brute that I just can't convince myself to do.....its just knowing that I'm gonna loose alot of $$$ if I sell it, not to mention all the hours spent working on it. If I traded it then itd just be something new and exciting to tinker with. (and believe me, I REALLY need to get rid of my brute, it just sits  )
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


i need to get rid of my busa too ...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ dont think that would work too well as a daily rider lol....otherwise i'd be after it 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Well guy doesn't want to do trade since I'm still paying for bike and what ever. Better for me I bought a new battery for her changed all the oils today. All I really have to do is get a yellow secondary and gear reduction and tie rods and make gorilla send me the correct bushings and I'm good. But there's always more you want to do to them lol and I can't seem to let her go. Unless an outty lifted comes around!!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't you ride it like once a year lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

get rid of the lift!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

almost lol naw ive rode it a couple times, mainly my job was making me not able to work since i really couldnt take any days off.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Come ride mud muckers the end of the month!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

figure post this here instead of starting new thread, i found a nice f350 7.3 turbo want to see what you guys think. 

heres the link 

lifted 1997 powerstroke


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Oil pan gasket is a pain in the ***** and cost some money to get it fixed around a 1000k just to get it done. But I do like the power strokes other than their oil pan gaskets and you have to keep up on their routine maintenance they are good motors though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ive seen pics of thAt before. Prolly on the ford truck forum. But wanna say I've even seen it here before?....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

not a bad deal even if it needs work but one thing i know for a fact is it is gonna ride like crap and i dont mean doo doo lol...that high all leafs ill pass


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

X2 on the rough ride, I don't see where the 1g is coming into play on the oil pan gasket. Do you have to pull the motor on them trucks? Its on 38's you will have no problem getting under it. Drain the oil drop the pan scrap the old gasket off an put a new Felpro on. IDK, don't fool with many diesel trucks.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

These truck don't use traditional felpro gaskets they use a special grey silicone from international 50$ a tube and the motor has to come out. Needs to be put on in warm weather 1g is from regular shop dealer will be more than that. We work on fed ex ground trucks and they use the 7.3 power stroke so trust me on this


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

The crossmember is in the way. Gotta pull the motor and flip upside down OR cut out the crossmember

Oil Pan Q's - Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forums

oil pan gasket on a 97 - Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forums


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

IMO, and knowing that information, I would either let it leak OR run far far away from this truck. 

Theres quite a few single cab cummins at that price range. Just saw a nice red on for 5-6g IIRC built auto and 12v, best combo!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Dude whats wrong with this one? Unless you really want 4x4

!!!!! Dodge Ram 2500 12v Cummins Turbo Diesel!!!!!!!!!

or this one is 4x4 and manual, I would get it in a hearbeat

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/3261666750.html


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

DANG!!! only a Ford. Cleaner up real good and slap a big O fat bead of silicone around the edge an ride. That dually is nice. Would look really good sitting on six 38" tires.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

might sound picky but yes i want 4x4 cause i tow my neighbors boat when we go out on it. and for when i go to my land its sugar sand out there and ryc lol. and no duallys for me i dont like em unless i can change to a single wheel in the back but never heard of that. and i dont want a stick truck never liked them thats just me. sloboy i was thinking of that cant i just put silicone around it and thats it? me and my granpa will have that motor out in an hour if need be, he literally knows everything about a ford lol hes pulled so many motors and put them back in.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea u can do that for sure! I would pull the motor tho


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i feel you ricky, ive been reading on it, i can also cut the cross member but that scares me a little just cause i dont know how much support is there you get me? if i get the truck ill let it leak a little maybe even put sillicon on it for a little and then take it to my granpas or take it to a shop to do it.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like a plan. Cut the crossmember! It seems pretty easy. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

it looked pretty easy on the thread i read about it. we will see still saving some money for it.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I just hate hate hate overhead welding. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i feel you.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

my brother had the 7.3 and he didnt like it as much as his 6.7 L and filthy is rite. wicked toy but not a daily driver


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

as a daily driver wouldnt be bad for me everything around me is close even local riding spots. my job is literally a minute from my house lol only long driving it would is to my land up in north fl and to the events, mud muckers would be the furthest drive if i can make it


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

That truck is perfect for u man! Why the heck are you selling your bike tho??????


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i want to go can am like everyone else lol and the truck i still need to go look at it and i still need a little bit more money might see if i give guy half and he holds it for me..


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Just wait Til u got the cash. Something u like more may pop up. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah true, i keep looking every day and checking.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

speedman said:


> as a daily driver wouldnt be bad for me everything around me is close even local riding spots. my job is literally a minute from my house lol only long driving it would is to my land up in north fl and to the events, mud muckers would be the furthest drive if i can make it


If you don't have to drive far to work than go for it. We only live once!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

bike should be sold on wednesday ill check the truck out and then ill be buying another bike. might go for a gade dont know yet


----------

